# Auto paint for new truck



## Eddie77 (Nov 6, 2013)

Has anybody ever painted their own truck? I cant afford to send it to a professional paint booth. Looking to make my own booth in my driveway to keep the wind & debris down, paint it myself. But i dont know if theres rattle can auto paint that will be permanent. Any advice?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Eddie77 said:


> Has anybody ever painted their own truck? I cant afford to send it to a professional paint booth. Looking to make my own booth in my driveway to keep the wind & debris down, paint it myself. But i dont know if theres rattle can auto paint that will be permanent. Any advice?


The most important/difficult part about painting is the prepwork and sanding between coats. Find a local shop and ask what their rock bottom price is. By the time you put the hours in to do all this yourself I think you would rather have done some plumbing jobs on the side and just paid a shop to paint your truck.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)

Get a wrap. Or a custom magnet until you get a wrap. If you paint it and do a ****ty job it will be a bad presentation when you arrive. Stick with plumbing


----------

